# 18 MT question



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

I have a 18 MT running with the Mamba Sidewinder Micro 6800 setup. I just want to know what you guys would run for gearing. I only bash in my yard, and hope to do some snow running this winter. I would like a setup that would give me good speed, but lower temperatures. Other than the motor and ESC, everything else is stock, including the 7.2 volt 1100 mah NiMh battery pack. (I know, I need an upgrade, but i have 3 of these packs and they have been running perfect for 2 years now, no decrease in performance, which is unbelievable.) I am running a 15t pinion and a 55t spur, which isnt helping the motor any.

So, what do ya guys think?

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Anyone have input on this? Anything helps, even if you say what your running for gearing.

Thanks!


----------



## dribron (Dec 26, 2009)

Snow running?


----------



## lil joe2 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a rc18mt also but with a Dynamite 8800kv brushless(my Mamba 25 is in my Sportwerks Recoil) and I just recently got a 3cell 20c 2250mah li-po for it and man let me tell you, Its a whole new beast. Well worth the upgrade. I too am also curious about gearing.


----------

